
Ask HN: Privacy alternatives to Xbox? Any Indie games console? - 3into10power5
I have a Xbox One which basically won&#x27;t let me play without internet. It wants my login, it wants to share my details with every game publisher, I have to create logins with them and receive commercial mail. Its infinitely tough to find games with No ads and No fees(I don&#x27;t like spending money on games. I am happy with Hobbyist&#x27;s developing games).<p>Any suggestions for Xbox alternatives?
======
benologist
Intel NUC w/ DRM-free games from HumbleBundle, GOG if you're into supporting
companies with refund policies that a judge labelled 'criminal' when Steam was
confronted for inventing reasons you can't have a refund.

Valve was found to have willfully stolen from an estimated 20,000 people and
were fined over two million dollars for it, if GOG can prove the software
functions on your computer including demanding you install crap to help them
prove that, they invent the right to deny what may be your legally-entitled
refund.

[https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2018/04/20/australia-
fines-...](https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2018/04/20/australia-fines-valve-
over-steam-refunds/)

------
lostgame
>> Its infinitely tough to find games with No ads and No fees

Am I to understand you're asking for FOSS console games? Or even free ones?
o.o

~~~
3into10power5
yes and no. I don't need polished stuff, I just want stuff made by hobbyists.

------
detaro
Small PC.

~~~
3into10power5
Fair enough.

